# Vizio E421V0 LCD TV picture problems



## kingjames10 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a 42" Vizio E421V0 LCD tv that recently stopped working. The picture went completely black with sound and no picture. I figured it was a MainBoard issue so I purchased one on ebay as well as a new PCB. Installed both and the problem still exists. Next (which I should've done first) was tested the ribbions from the Tcon board to the LCD. Here is where the problem is I think. I disconnected the Right Tcon ribbon and I was able to get Half of my picture to work. Did the same for the Left Tcon and I had no picture.

Then I tried swapping the ribbons to each Tcon and still had the same results. Left side display works "only" when the right side Tcon ribbon is unplugged. But when both are plugged in there is no picture at all. 

Didn't notice any obstructions on the Right Side Circuit board attached to the LCD where the Tcon ribbon connects either. I also tried "tapping" the ribbons on the RS Circuit board that connect to the LCD to no avail.

Just trying to see if anyone here has any ideas if this can be fixed?

thanks:thumb:


----------

